# Tincture: Alcohol / Bud Ratio



## sunny747 (May 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I have 6 grams of high quality bud that will age too much if I let it sit in my drawer too much longer. I want to make a tincture with it. I have low tolerance to THC so I wanted to ask what ratio of bud/alcohol might be best.

I am freezing the buds and alcohol as we speak. Next I plan to chop the buds finely and add some 151 and put it on a shelf for a few weeks in a sealed jar. (Or I have seen some people say to pop it back into the freezer)

I am seeing that some recipes call for 1 gr buds for 1 oz alcohol. Does this sound about right? Also, I don't really need to bake my buds (decarb) since I am freezing all ingredients, correct?

Thx for the advice.


----------



## dudemandigo (May 5, 2014)

the specific amount of alcohol doesn't matter as much as you might think. Once you grind up the bud(coffee grinder is nice), you need to decarboxylate it to convert the THCA into THC. That is the most important part. preheat oven to 275 and place grinded bud onto a tray and bake for about 8-10 mins.

after that, put bud into a jar and cover it with the alcohol, then place in freezer and shake everyday. after about 24 hours add more alcohol because the bud will absorb it, so just fill to the top of the bud again.

freeze for about a week then extract cannabis and your good to go.


----------



## sunny747 (May 5, 2014)

Thx Mandingo,

I do as prescribed.


----------



## sunny747 (May 6, 2014)

After watching some videos on RSO I kind of want to boil this tincture down a bit and be done with it, also to sample it  

So I decarbed as described until ground bud was dry 15 mins @ 275.. Then I added 6 oz of 151. Then placed in freezer and shook a few times. I'm pretty sure I have too much rum in there. I tasted the 151 right from the freezer and it almost knocked me over  

So, if I let this come to room temp and place the jar in warm, but not boiling water and turn off the heat source and let it evaporate a while will this tincture be ready to consume? I don't want to take it all the way down to green paste, just maybe make it more concentrated. I'll strain before bottling.

Also, can I add honey to it? Seems like a good idea since honey never goes bad (theoretically) and it would sweeten the taste.

One more question. I see some people use coffee filters to filter. Is this acceptable? Seems like I may lose some trichomes and larger molecules but maybe they are already broken down.


----------



## sunny747 (May 8, 2014)

Alright, that was absolutely disgusting and weak  Onward and upwards. I've switched to VG. The rum is just too harsh and I don't like smelling like alcohol.


----------



## Growan (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm researching the same sort of thing to make a tincture for a friend who is riddled with cancer an sick from chemo 'therapy'. i can get 160 proof (80% abv) home distilled spirit and i'm 2 weeks from a harvest. Any links or the like that people have would be appreciated by me, and no doubt you sunny?
Hope your next run suits your needs better. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## sunny747 (Jul 19, 2014)

Growan said:


> I'm researching the same sort of thing to make a tincture for a friend who is riddled with cancer an sick from chemo 'therapy'. i can get 160 proof (80% abv) home distilled spirit and i'm 2 weeks from a harvest. Any links or the like that people have would be appreciated by me, and no doubt you sunny?
> Hope your next run suits your needs better. Onwards and upwards!


Here is what I have discovered through much experimentation.. The alcohol tincture was horrid to use. The taste was awful and it burned like hell.

On the other hand here is an incredible recipe that will lift your friend's spirits and ease his/her suffering.. I am also very sorry to hear this. I could just about cry thinking of all of my loved ones being eaten alive by this disease.. Please give this a try.. It's awesome..


Cannabis Turmeric Tea

Grind 2 tablespoons of indica buds...
Heat oven to 250.
Wrap ground bud in tin foil and place in oven for 30 minutes to Decarb. When it's done the bid will be very dry and crumbly.

Measure out 40 ounces of cream or some type of almond or coconut milk. The more fat the better. I use Coconut milk in the half gallon from Trader Joes. It's not really coconut milk, but more like soy milk only more fatty.

Pour the coconut milk into a sauce pan. Add decarbed bud. Heat for 45 minutes being careful not to boil or scald the liquid. Strain using any mesh filter..
Pour into a 32 ounce mason jar. (We used 40 ounces of liquid because some does evap)
Now you have canna cream that can be measured out and drank straight or added to a tea. 2 ounces is a light dose. 4 ounces sends me into outer space. Takes about 1 hour to kick in.

Turmeric Tea

Heat 8 ounces of filtered water and pour into tall mug.
Add:
1 tsp high quality turmeric
1 tsp powdered or fresh ginger.
1 shake black pepper (This is necessary as it interacts with turmeric to bring out its medicinal qualities)
1 squirt honey or agave nectar.
2-4 ounces canna cream..

Give this to your friend I guarantee you will have given them something wonderful that will brighten their days, maybe help with the cancer and definitely help with the pain..

hugs


----------



## Growan (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you sunny. Added to my arsenal of recipies!


----------

